# Easy Shoulder Impingement Relief!



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I was diagnosed with shoulder impingement syndrome about 4 or 5 years ago. Since then, I no longer split wood with a splitting maul or do overhead type activities. And the discomfort forces me to sleep on my back, leading to mouth breathing and dry mouth, another thing to wake me. My turmeric pills seem to have helped as for before the turmeric I would wake with great pain if I slept on my shoulders, and with the turmeric the pain was less, and sometimes minimal, but still some. But just recently I searched around and found two incredibly easy exercises to do. They work! They are shown at the video at [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZJUJF-GZP4&list=WL&index=3[/ame] They take only a few minutes. You press down on a countertop and walk away until you are horizontal. They other simply consists of moving your shoulder blades together (but not up). I can do these while I brush my teeth before bed.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I wish mine was that easy, I had a #3 type hooked acromion and it had halfway wore through the front of my rotator, so bad to have 7\16" ground off the bone and cuff sewn up. Had torn the bicep attachment off and that reattached to arm bone.

Other shoulder only has #2 hooked so working with stretching to heal that.i will add these stretches, thanks Michaelz


----------



## bjannr (Jul 17, 2014)

I have found swimming or just treading water to help with my frozen shoulder.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I have increased my turmeric from 1 capsule to the recommended 2 per day. My shoulder pain is gone since I did this and I am not even doing the stretches! 

Now for the rest of my aches and pains. . .


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

Would you mind sharing what brand of turmeric capsules you used and how big of a capsule?
I know there were some bad brands on the market and if yours helped you I would want to know what is best.
My dh suffers terribly since he has been unemployed and missed the sign up window for insurance last time around. 
He hasn't been diagnosed with anything yet so we're just guessing.
I showed him the exercises and he was interested in that. He's been taking B complex and glucosamine chondroitin but nothing is helping yet. Also trying to remember to use Dr. Christopher's BFC ointment on it although I think if we got the dry cut herbs and made a tea out of it instead, that may assist in healing.
Did you by any chance rest your arm/shoulder by putting it in a sling?


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

It has been reported that after testing some brands of turmeric that they are high in lead, leftovers from pesticide spraying in India years ago, I remember there are z few brands that test before they buy and only get lead free tumeric, try searching for lead free tumeric


----------

